# UKM meetup



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Would be up for organising something in the next month, based in London mind. Most likely be somewhere like madison bar.

Open to serious suggestions.

Thought it might be a laugh as I'm sure we'll be the biggest bunch of misfits, all ages and sizes from different walks of life.

If you're up for it, genuinely, post below and mention my name, and I'll add you to this list.

Skye, Kristina, missmartinez will be going, obviously. Once I've told them.

*Update 22/5/16 : current possibilities, Madison bar, Leicester Square for food and then soho for those that want to drink. Would need to book a table. Camden?*

Attending?;

@Fattymous Waterman @Drogon @Skye666

@Acidreflux @Golden balls @MissMartinez @Irish Beast @Ken Hutchinson

@BLUE(UK)


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

@BIG DADDY STE


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Why would I wanna travel 200+ miles to meet you all when I can wank over your transformation pics from the comfort of my own home??


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Do we all have to carry a spoon to prove it's us


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Do we all have to carry a spoon to prove it's us


 Just write your forum name in sharpie on your forehead.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Would be up for organising something in the next month, based in London mind. Most likely be somewhere like madison bar.
> 
> Open to serious suggestions.
> 
> ...


 I said this a while back mate but nobody was interesd


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'd come up. I'm in south east so London's fine although I would prefer somewhere cheaper


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

sen said:


> Why would I wanna travel 200+ miles to meet you all when I can wank over your transformation pics from the comfort of my own home??


 Circle jerk, ever heard of it?



trey1 said:


> I said this a while back mate but nobody was interesd


 I've got an idea.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

trey1 said:


> I said this a while back mate but nobody was interesd


 I think it has to be a female member who tries to organise it


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, now there is 3 of you. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I think it has to be a female member who tries to organise it


 Well tbh mine was a sort of fight club meet up to solve IIFYM v clean arguments on here haha

yes if a female arranges (good looking one) I'm sure all of us creeps on here will be game


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

They did one years ago, some great pics, they must still be on here somewhere.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Will they be serving Sherry!!!


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Im in london


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> Well tbh mine was a sort of fight club meet up to solve IIFYM v clean arguments on here haha
> 
> yes if a female arranges (good looking one) I'm sure all of us creeps on here will be game


 Shhh.... can't talk about fight club...Remember the rules?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Shhh.... can't talk about fight club...Remember the rules?


 there is no fight club what you talking about?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I like the idea but can't see me travelling that far to meet a load of randoms.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> there is no fight club what you talking about?


 You not going then?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

andyboro said:


> I like the idea but can't see me travelling that far to meet a load of randoms.


 You mean family bruv lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Going where?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> You mean family bruv lol


 Lol, can't stand most of my family so now you come to mention it! Lol

At least everyone would be easy to spot... just look for a big group that looks like they've never been near a gym!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

To meet up.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> To meet up.


 No not for me, uncomfortable around strangers in that kind of situation lol

not to mention me pencil arms compared to the big boys in ere


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> To meet up.


 You mean meat up (Ooh er)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bbq at my house if you are fit


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> You mean meat up (Ooh er)


 Yes, you know I do. I'm a dyslexic with OCD. Its a constant battle mate.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Bbq at my house if you are fit [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Will you be wearing those socks n sandals? :cool2:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Will you be wearing those socks n sandals? :cool2:


 Was early morning and cold

But for you I will wear anything...darling


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Was early morning and cold
> 
> But for you I will wear anything...darling


 Is your hair nice at the back?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Was early morning and cold
> 
> But for you I will wear anything...darling [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 You're so charming, how could I resist? 

seriously though, nice offer of a BBQ though.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Is your hair nice at the back?


 You are fat and natty lol

No a fu**ing chance


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You are fat and natty lol
> 
> No a fu**ing chance


 Smooth talking b*****d....

You're just my type.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Would be up for organising something in the next month, based in London mind. Most likely be somewhere like madison bar.
> 
> Open to serious suggestions.
> 
> ...


 Im banned from that bar, or atleast i would be, and anyway id prob spend most of the time in the toilets, not spewing up, from my mouth anyway, i suffer from hypersexual disorder, look it up, and im on tren


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

andyboro said:


> I like the idea but can't see me travelling that far to meet a load of Tossers.


 Fixed


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Im banned from that bar, or atleast i would be, and anyway id prob spend most of the time in the toilets, not spewing up, from my mouth anyway, i suffer from hypersexual disorder, look it up, and im on tren


 Go for the view - didn't take this.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBD6a9YOhEYo%2F


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

UKM meet up = Orgy

Dr N


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Go for the view - didn't take this.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBD6a9YOhEYo%2F


 Makes me want to masturbate again, anyway what happened to the ukm meet in john o groats?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Test-e said:


> Go for the view - didn't take this.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBD6a9YOhEYo%2F


 It looks a right sh**hole.... Where is it? It looks like the gypos have got a fair going in the background though.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd prefer somewhere with later opening hrs too :angry:


 Nice beach....Blackpool?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

@Natty Steve'o


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd prefer somewhere with later opening hrs too :angry:


 2am! Is late.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Test-e said:


> @Natty Steve'o
> 
> 
> View attachment 126760
> ...


 Mosque ?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Mosque ?


 St Paul's. Give it a few decades, maybe.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Test-e said:


> *St Paul's.* Give it a few decades, maybe.


 LOL

Catchy name for a pub. Any specials on, trebles for singles etc?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> If you start before 6pm I suppose


 Bloody hell fishy!!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> If you start before 6pm I suppose


 :lol: you sound like you'd be good fun on a night out.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd prefer somewhere with later opening hrs too :angry:


 Yay a women :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> What's fishy about that? If I made my way over I'd better be out for more than 6 hrs to get my entertainments worth lol


 Drink like a fish...


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> You'll be ok as long as you stay off prosecco


 No need for prosecco, I heard the champers is on @Drogon :beer:


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Can pace myself when necessary lol
> 
> short measures are smaller in the uk too!


 Nobody will be pacing themselves :wink:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> You could say that, he had big guns


 Fixed


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Well tbh mine was a sort of fight club meet up to solve IIFYM v clean arguments on here haha
> 
> yes if a female arranges (good looking one) I'm sure all of us creeps on here will be game


 i was up for that then i seen your AVI

rizla weight ???


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Me too I don't think I rubbed too many people the wrong way that they'd want a battle lol


 Banzi even said I was untrollable yesterday, I must be doing alright!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> i was up for that then i seen your AVI
> 
> rizla weight ???


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> No need for prosecco, I heard the champers is on @Drogon :beer:


 Nah it'll have to be pre drinks at mine with some Rushkinoff vodka and aldi beer


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Would you all prefer Friday or Saturday night?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I can't give too much away, you might know him!


 I can't remember a thing....Did we...well you know....?

I can't even remember meeting up...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

my plan is to turn up at the venue, not let on it's me, pull @MissMartinez take her back to my hotel and just as I'm about to blow my load I'll shout "HEAVYASSWEIGHTS"


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Would you all prefer Friday or Saturday night?


 Sat for sure


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll go if its in London

Beats wanking myself senseless to ann summer catalogues


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sambucca is good stuff as is tequila.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Nah it'll have to be pre drinks at mine with some Rushkinoff vodka and aldi beer


 God I miss the student way of life... Seriously, white lightning and blackcurrant with a vodka chaser as pre drinks, was the bomb and dirt cheap. That and then a good game of ring of fire.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Sambucca is good stuff as is *tequila. *


 Now ya talking. I used to drink the stuff like pop when I was a youngin.. a pinch of salt then bite the lemon MMMM love it


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im a proper billy no mates since moving here so can pretend to be cool with all my internet mates whilst secretly disguising my mid life crisis.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Will everyone make sure @Heavyassweights doesn't try and slip something in my drink and finally have his way with me, fulfilling his obsession/fantasy?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Irish Beast said:


> Im a proper billy no mates since moving here so can pretend to be cool with all my internet mates whilst secretly disguising my mid life crisis.


 I'm sure you'll pull.

As a great man once said "going to be knee deep in clunge"


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> What's fishy about that? If I made my way over I'd better be out for more than 6 hrs to get my entertainments worth lol


 Don't worry Miss M.... After 2am you can come back mine.... You'll have your entertainments worth then 

PS - the trip to the NW may be a long one at 2am....


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Worlds end in Camden

Biggest pub in uk


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Will google that and visit this weekend! Any other good pub recommendations. Im in N1


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Irish Beast said:


> Will google that and visit this weekend! Any other good pub recommendations. Im in N1


 Shame you didn't say n11. That's where I am :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Me geography of London is awful. Might go boozing tomorrow if anyone fancies it! Warm up for the meet!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Will everyone make sure @Heavyassweights doesn't try and slip something in my drink and finally have his way with me, fulfilling his obsession/fantasy?


 ha ur safe mate

67%


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes I would...not keen on London though pain in ass.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Ive a sure thing so can't take up on that for fear of the inevitable disappointment


 it's cool, I'm a one women man

unless you do ATM


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Worlds end in Camden

shitest pub in uk

only jokeing camens good ful stop


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yes I would...not keen on London though pain in ass.


 yes it would be for you


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Irish Beast said:


> Me geography of London is awful. Might go boozing tomorrow if anyone fancies it! Warm up for the meet!


 I'm at madison tomorrow with few friends. feel free to join.

It's off st Paul's station about a 3 minute walk.

Dress is smart.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> it's cool, I'm a one women man
> 
> unless you do ATM


 yeah I love it when they spit £1 coins out of their ass


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

clean wife beater vest ?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Test-e said:


> I'm at madison tomorrow with few friends. feel free to join.
> 
> It's off st Paul's station about a 3 minute walk.
> 
> Dress is smart.


 That's very kind of you sir!! Seriously.

Will do a little google


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmm that's actually walking distance from me.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Irish Beast said:


> Hmm that's actually walking distance from me.


 Haha, lucky sod.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

RUDESTEW said:


> clean wife beater vest ?


 Why clean it? Turn In inside out and it will last a few more weeks!


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Bignath4607 said:


> Good pub


 I get lost on it everytime lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> You don't find many women into that so when you're into it yours sounds like a keeper for u


 Gina's prob a better rode than you lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> yes it would be for you


 Shut up u wouldn't even turn up...I'm only going to meet miss m and see if all these loud mouth feminist haters are the same in real life


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Come to Hull and meet ol' Floydy :beer:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Ooph we couldn't afford white frightening up north was md 20/20 for us paupers


 I don't know what md 20/20 is, is it cider?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Shut up u wouldn't even turn up...I'm only going to meet miss m and see if all these loud mouth feminist haters are the same in real life


 I'm in London all the time for work, fly in fly out, shake it all about


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha guess the naughty stuff didn't make it south of Sheffield cheapest fortified wine you could have best with chips lol
> 
> View attachment 126770


 That stuff made it further south than you think.


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

So Camden pubs

Then the egg in kings cross for clubbing

And the ones on tren heading to vauxhall :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> We ain't all feminist haters :whistling:


 Nah ur not


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> I'm in London all the time for work, fly in fly out, shake it all about


 Good head down then .............


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

MissMartinez said:


> What's in Vauxhall ?


 Come and i will show you


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

MissMartinez said:


> Google seems to say it's a happening gay spot!
> 
> Maybe u should invite @Heavyassweights


 Yolo love :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> What's in Vauxhall ?


 Vauxhall tavern...il guide u it's ok lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Test-e said:


> Would be up for organising something in the next month, based in London mind. Most likely be somewhere like madison bar.
> 
> Open to serious suggestions.
> 
> ...


 I should of mention earlier, i am only allowed out on certain days


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I'd come up. I'm in south east so London's fine although I would prefer somewhere cheaper


 I'll go @FelonE


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Google seems to say it's a happening gay spot!
> 
> Maybe u should invite @Heavyassweights


 better tell @Bignath4607 that he will have to leave his white horse tied up outside the pub

white knight night


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha no way I didn't think anyone south of Yorkshire had heard of this ruthless stuff lol


 Yeah we had it from the local off licences.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

The 2011 meet up was epic


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> better tell @Bignath4607 that he will have to leave his white horse tied up outside the pub
> 
> white knight night


 He's not the white knight on here


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> He's not the white knight on here


 ok


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> He's not the white knight on here


 fu**ing @banzi is


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> Google seems to say it's a* happening gay spot*!
> 
> Maybe u should invite @Heavyassweights


 I'm listening???


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think we'd all have a right laugh, slowly supping oats and whey out of our shakers and slagging bonzo off all night, before getting an early bus home as we'd be up for fasted cardio at 6am the next morning, what a riot!

But, just to confirm, I'm out, f**k London, and f**k you cu**s.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

im only going if biggie daddy ste is going


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

That'll be us, but with beer at the end of the short run from the tube station


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> That'll be us, but with beer at the end of the short run from the tube station


 Hahaha. Do I spy @Kristina in the middle.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Hahaha. Do I spy @Kristina in the middle.


 haha i laughed so hard at that!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Drogon said:


> I'd come up. I'm in south east so London's fine although I would prefer somewhere cheaper


 Ramsgate thirsty Thursday £1 a drink. Let's get on it


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I am moving to london next weekend, So would be great to slip something in @Skye666 drink and get her to suck me off down an alley.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Golden_balls said:


> fu**ing @banzi is


 Lol he's defo not


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ramsgate thirsty Thursday £1 a drink. Let's get on it


 Yes ...stones throw for me too


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> I am moving to london next weekend, So would be great to slip something in @Skye666 drink and get her to suck me off down an alley.


 Yak


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol he's defo not


 you have no idea your out the loop


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> you have no idea your out the loop


 Oh I better start a thread crying then


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh I better start a thread crying then


 already one in male animal

"how loose is Skye"


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> already one in male animal
> 
> "how loose is Skye"


 LOL


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ramsgate thirsty Thursday £1 a drink. Let's get on it


 Just give me a time and I'll see you there


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> already one in male animal
> 
> "how loose is Skye"


 And y'all still waiting for reply coz no one knows?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yak


 You won't have much choice in the matter when I'm dragging you down the alley by your hair


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> That's what ur mrs will be doing to you once you present her with those unlucky pearl earrings lol!


 Oooooooooohhhhh!!!!! s**t just real mother****er!!!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> You won't have much choice in the matter when I'm dragging you down the alley by your hair


 There's a good quiet spot along the pier where I take my victims, I'll point you over, failing that, if you're discreet you can sit at a table in one of the booths in the Belgiun bar and have her under the table noshing you off while you sip your pint and browse tinder. You get away with all sorts in there.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> That's what ur mrs will be doing to you once you present her with those unlucky pearl earrings lol!


 Dragging down an alley to suck me off? Fine by me.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> You won't have much choice in the matter when I'm dragging you down the alley by your hair


 U wanna be stacked if ur saying tht to me ..if ur a little skinny Weener face to face who trains now and then....u won't look good Sammy boy


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> No dragging u down by the hair to teach u a lesson


 Last time she laid a finger on me she instantly regretted it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> There's a good quiet spot along the pier where I take my victims, I'll point you over, failing that, if you're discreet you can sit at a table in one of the booths in the Belgiun bar and have her under the table noshing you off while you sip your pint and browse tinder. You get away with all sorts in there.


 I know all the door staff in margate I think il be ok..but.....SAMs only 5 foot skin and bone so I won't need any help


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> Dragging down an alley to suck me off? Fine by me.


 No...to shove every single pearl up ur ass one by one ...like u deserve


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I know all the door staff in margate I think il be ok..but.....SAMs only 5 foot skin and bone so I won't need any help


 5 -8 actually and i have a good frame.

The door staff will probably cheer me on


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> U likely if she's still with u and you're buying her jewlery and holidays


 More out of guilt every time I lay into her.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

meet up ain't happening

2 virgins and 300 guys


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> 2 virgins being you and SAMs whose the other 300 guys ?


 good one nath good one

top post mate

giddy up


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Will be the biggest cock fest on the planet.

Im in :whistling:

I'll go if @Natty Steve'o goes. He seems like a right laugh. And all the females on the board of course except for Gina............


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I know all the door staff in margate I think il be ok..but.....SAMs only 5 foot skin and bone so I won't need any help


 obviously you do lol

chaaaaaaaaavvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

They had one in 2009/10 I think. @Zara-Leoni @jw007 RIP. @winger @Becklet @MissBC went and a few others I think. Looked like a good laugh from the photos.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> obviously you do lol
> 
> chaaaaaaaaavvvvvvvvvv


 Chav? ... Please. Says he who walks round with pants half way down his skinny legs...behave.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

That's why I suggested a nice bar and not a pub...

Anyone can pull.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't think all the people posting in here would be let into a nice bar (not naming any names ahem tekkers, sams, Heavyass  )


 We'll leave them at the door then :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Will be the biggest cock fest on the planet.
> 
> Im in :whistling:
> 
> I'll go if @Natty Steve'o goes. He seems like a right laugh. And all the females on the board of course except for Gina............


 I try not to go south of the river Tyne mate, the further south you go, the more people there are! There is too many cars on the road, I don't want to sit in traffic for 8hrs, you will need to que to get a pint, The people are more rude and self centered.... :whistling:

I like a more relaxed peaceful kind of surrounding where you can hold a conversation without having to shout, I don't want to talk to people who are obsessed with calories (LOL), or who are driven by one upmanship through the posting of interweb links!  Then there will be the poor women folk who turn up, they will be in awe of my sixteen n half stone of rugged handsome natty adonisness. It would not be fair on them for swooning reasons alone, In the town where I live I acquired the nickname (unbeknown to me at the time) of "damp patch" because of the effect I have on the women folk. They all love my company, it has been said that I am like a mushroom that makes people laugh (A fun-guy to be with). Likewise for the other males who show up, as they won't get any attention. I think I'm best kept up north out of the way so all the juicers don't see just how big and muscular you can become without drugs. I reckon I will be saving lives by not going thus keeping the suicide figures down at the same time.

I'm a proper hoot when I'm oot mate LOL :lol:

In reality it's just toooo far away mate. I'd be up for a meet closer to home though lol :thumbup1: I think it would be a right laugh...


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I try not to go south of the river Tyne mate, the further south you go, the more people there are! There is too many cars on the road, I don't want to sit in traffic for 8hrs, you will need to que to get a pint, The people are more rude and self centered.... :whistling:
> 
> I like a more relaxed peaceful kind of surrounding where you can hold a conversation without having to shout, I don't want to talk to people who are obsessed with calories (LOL), or who are driven by one upmanship through the posting of interweb links!  Then there will be the poor women folk who turn up, they will be in awe of my sixteen n half stone of rugged handsome natty adonisness. It would not be fair on them for swooning reasons alone, In the town where I live I acquired the nickname (unbeknown to me at the time) of "damp patch" because of the effect I have on the women folk. They all love my company, it has been said that I am like a mushroom that makes people laugh (A fun-guy to be with). Likewise for the other males who show up, as they won't get any attention. I think I'm best kept up north out of the way so all the juicers don't see just how big and muscular you can become without drugs. I reckon I will be saving lives by not going thus keeping the suicide figures down at the same time.
> 
> ...


 I haven't seen where the meet is meant to be. Central England would be good so everyone has a decent chance to make it.

Its a hard one as uk-M is national.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> I haven't seen where the meet is meant to be. Central England would be good so everyone has a decent chance to make it.
> 
> Its a hard one as uk-M is national.


 London was mentioned mate....Naty stevo don't like to frequent inner city s**t holes... Unless forced upon me through necessity. :nono:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> I haven't seen where the meet is meant to be. Central England would be good so everyone has a decent chance to make it.
> 
> Its a hard one as uk-M is national.


 As a rule I don't drive more than 20 miles unless sex is guaranteed, which I'm sure it would be with some of these f**kers but it's not quite what I've got in mind :lol:


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I try not to go south of the river Tyne mate, the further south you go, the more people there are! There is too many cars on the road, I don't want to sit in traffic for 8hrs, you will need to que to get a pint, The people are more rude and self centered.... :whistling:
> 
> I like a more relaxed peaceful kind of surrounding where you can hold a conversation without having to shout, I don't want to talk to people who are obsessed with calories (LOL), or who are driven by one upmanship through the posting of interweb links!  Then there will be the poor women folk who turn up, they will be in awe of my sixteen n half stone of rugged handsome natty adonisness. It would not be fair on them for swooning reasons alone, In the town where I live I acquired the nickname (unbeknown to me at the time) of "damp patch" because of the effect I have on the women folk. They all love my company, it has been said that I am like a mushroom that makes people laugh (A fun-guy to be with). Likewise for the other males who show up, as they won't get any attention. I think I'm best kept up north out of the way so all the juicers don't see just how big and muscular you can become without drugs. I reckon I will be saving lives by not going thus keeping the suicide figures down at the same time.
> 
> ...


 HaHa

i know a "damp patch" from up cramy way, hes called damp patch for a whole different reason (always has a brown damp patch on his ass crack)

come to think about it, hes 16 stone and called steve??

JK mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

coke said:


> HaHa
> 
> i know a "damp patch" from up cramy way, hes called damp patch for a whole different reason *(always has a brown damp patch on his ass crack*)
> 
> ...


 why don't you tell him in bed tonight, it's deffo not me I'm not your Bf and I'm 16 n half clem.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Test-e said:


> That's why I suggested a nice bar and not a pub...
> 
> Anyone can pull.


 Bet you a tenner I can't. Maybe choke my chicken in the toilet but not sure that counts!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> why don't you tell him in bed tonight, it's deffo not me I'm not your Bf and I'm 16 n half clem.


 thats exactly what brown damp patch would say!

haha that post proper tickled me mate! best bit crack this thread hahahaha


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

coke said:


> *thats exactly what brown damp patch would say!*
> 
> haha that post proper tickled me mate! best bit crack this thread hahahaha


 Ahhh I think he is my cousin from another continent.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> London was mentioned mate....Naty stevo don't like to frequent inner city s**t holes... Unless forced upon me through necessity. :nono:


 I was born in London. It's a dump, too busy, nobody has the time of day for you and very pricey.

Tup North would be a much better laugh.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> I was born in London. It's a dump, too busy, nobody has the time of day for you and very pricey.
> 
> Tup North would be a much better laugh.


 I concur


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> As a rule I don't even drive more than 20 miles unless sex is guaranteed, which I'm sure it would be with some of these f**kers but it's not quite what I've got in mind :lol:


 Some of the men on here would at least suck you off.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Some of the men on here would at least suck you off.


 And if the venue is close enough I might accept. I mean, I'm straight and all, but there's nothing like a blowjob


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

if your semi normal you won't go

fact


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> if your semi normal you won't go
> 
> fact


 Going to regret asking this but, why?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> You wouldn't go and you're not exactly normal so I don't think you're really qualified


 i wouldnt go coz it would be shiit


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I think if a lot of people went there'd be enough varied personality types to make for an entertaining night when alcohol was freely flowing!


 nope it would be shite

which bar in London lets in a huge group of people plus half would be dressed in Tap Out


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> @Flubs, @Lotte, @Keeks, @Grace45, @DLChappers, @Pinky, @Kristina


 I'll go if them lot are going.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> nope it would be shite
> 
> which bar in London lets in a huge group of people plus half would be dressed in Tap Out


 Can't see everyone arriving together haha.

@MissMartinez would still be there from the night before.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Prince Adam said:


> *The 2011 meet up was epic *


 take it this was arranged behind my fckin back then :thumbdown:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't think all the people posting in here would be let into a nice bar (not naming any names ahem tekkers, sams, Heavyass  )


 I know I may sound like a cnut on here, but i work in the city and drink in the better class establishments, I will have you know.

Just because I am going date rape @Skye666, drag her down an alley and leave her crying for me to stop, doesn't make me a bad man


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Test-e said:


> Can't see everyone arriving together haha.
> 
> @MissMartinez would still be there from the night before.


 aye stinking of man milk


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Ud have taken the disabled toilets out of commission after date raping @Drogon and @vegmusclez that nobody would get any action even if they were looking for some!


 don't think either of they pair are disabled, bit low saying that don't you think?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I try not to go south of the river Tyne mate, the further south you go, the more people there are! There is too many cars on the road, I don't want to sit in traffic for 8hrs, you will need to que to get a pint, The people are more rude and self centered.... :whistling:
> 
> I like a more relaxed peaceful kind of surrounding where you can hold a conversation without having to shout, I don't want to talk to people who are obsessed with calories (LOL), or who are driven by one upmanship through the posting of interweb links!  Then there will be the poor women folk who turn up, they will be in awe of my sixteen n half stone of rugged handsome natty adonisness. It would not be fair on them for swooning reasons alone, In the town where I live I acquired the nickname (unbeknown to me at the time) of "damp patch" because of the effect I have on the women folk. They all love my company, it has been said that I am like a mushroom that makes people laugh (A fun-guy to be with). Likewise for the other males who show up, as they won't get any attention. I think I'm best kept up north out of the way so all the juicers don't see just how big and muscular you can become without drugs. I reckon I will be saving lives by not going thus keeping the suicide figures down at the same time.
> 
> ...


 Whitley Bay it is then !!! free admission if your in swim wear


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

See, fantasizing about making memories and we haven't even met up yet. :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Thought you might want a bit more room and some privacy to act out your Lord of the Rings fantasy
> 
> Can just imagine you carrying veggy over your shoulder stroking he's head muttering my precious :lol:


 disgusting

Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> I know I may sound like a cnut on here, but i work in the city and drink in the better class establishments, I will have you know.
> 
> Just because I am going date rape @Skye666, drag her down an alley and leave her crying for me to stop, doesn't make me a bad man


 If it sounds like one it usually is one


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

This sounds more perverted than I initially thought. I'm definitely in


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't think all the people posting in here would be let into a nice bar (not naming any names ahem tekkers, sams, Heavyass  )


 Chances are I'll know the doorman and gets all free entry and use of the private toilet to rack em up in. :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll bring some birds with me aswell


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'll bring some birds with me aswell


 Tekkers turning up


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm game but depends what/where. I'll be the first to put my hands up and say I won't be bothered to do anything that involves drinking/clubbing; I'll pretty much be in prep until end of the year, generally don't drink, basically I'm a boring old granny and as much as it would be cool, I know I'll probably be feeling lazy and not in the mood for a night "out out" on the day and probably won't go - might as well be honest!

I'd be well up for something more sensible like go karting, paint balling, bubble football or something...


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Kristina said:


> I'm game but depends what/where. I'll be the first to put my hands up and say I won't be bothered to do anything that involves drinking/clubbing; I'll pretty much be in prep until end of the year, generally don't drink, basically I'm a boring old granny and as much as it would be cool, I know I'll probably be feeling lazy and not in the mood for a night "out out" on the day and probably won't go - might as well be honest!
> 
> I'd be well up for something more sensible like go karting, paint balling, bubble football or something...


 Doris,

What about a sensible amount to drink?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Kristina said:


> I'm game but depends what/where. I'll be the first to put my hands up and say I won't be bothered to do anything that involves drinking/clubbing; I'll pretty much be in prep until end of the year, generally don't drink, basically I'm a boring old granny and as much as it would be cool, I know I'll probably be feeling lazy and not in the mood for a night "out out" on the day and probably won't go - might as well be honest!
> 
> *I'd be well up for something more sensible like go karting, paint balling, bubble football or something... *
> 
> me to. should we just go on our own. we could finish the day with a visit to the lawn mower museum if you like


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Kristina said:


> I'm game but depends what/where. I'll be the first to put my hands up and say I won't be bothered to do anything that involves drinking/clubbing; I'll pretty much be in prep until end of the year, generally don't drink, basically I'm a boring old granny and as much as it would be cool, I know I'll probably be feeling lazy and not in the mood for a night "out out" on the day and probably won't go - might as well be honest!
> 
> *I'd be well up for something more sensible *like go karting, paint balling, bubble football or something...


 Horizontal cardio?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kristina said:


> I'm game but depends what/where. I'll be the first to put my hands up and say I won't be bothered to do anything that involves drinking/clubbing; I'll pretty much be in prep until end of the year, generally don't drink, basically I'm a boring old granny and as much as it would be cool, I know I'll probably be feeling lazy and not in the mood for a night "out out" on the day and probably won't go - might as well be honest!
> 
> I'd be well up for something more sensible like go karting, paint balling, bubble football or something...


 Cocaine burns off the calories from the alcohol, trust me I'm an expert on this s**t


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

:lol: :lol: me a vet will do a meet in Daves gym


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Test-e said:


> Tekkers turning up
> 
> 
> View attachment 126968


 More like this

:lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sams said:


> I know I may sound like a cnut on here, but i work in the city and drink in the better class establishments, I will have you know.
> 
> Just because I am going date rape @Skye666, drag her down an alley and leave her crying for me to stop, doesn't make me a bad man


 she would eat you alive mate



IGotTekkers said:


> More like this
> 
> :lol:


 fixed


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Hold the night out in Soho....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> she would eat you alive mate
> 
> fixed


 Not sure I'd eat it...urghhh


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Hold the night out in Soho....


 sounds great , id be a big fury bear


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> So OP when do u propose this celebratory session takes place?


 Saturday night mid June shall I put up a date and see what everyone's saying?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Don't be 11th though


 See if you like the suggestions, not sure if I should request numbers to make this easier or what.

Whatsapp groups are a lot easier to plan in.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> U should be too if you're gonna come to say hi while were in you're neck of the woods


 You seem to be the catalyst in making this all happen!

Sort it out missy


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

MissMartinez said:


> I just enjoy the bantz


 We are not puppets, we have feelings!, apparently


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

@MissMartinez just messaged me saying I am awesome and that she is gonna be on it like a car bonnet( regarding the meat) Freudian slip


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> At least come up with something that has a possibility of being believable.


 I believe him :whistling:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Someone busy that weekend [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=76c6ca9661bec5744753acd3b9ad68f6047a493e1f91b4434bf68e35bac8dd16[/IMG]


 On the blob that week


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Camdem has got the best you can eat buffet in London for 10£

Fresh sushi and cook to order stuff ... Really nice on a bulk


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> At least come up with something that has a possibility of being believable.


 Maybe a pub around Sheriff street or Ballymun, might suit plenty on here?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

we should wear uk muscle branded tshirts


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

still sounds shite


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Ha ha ha! That would be entertaining. I'd watch with binoculars from a safe distance on that one  can you imagine, *be like 1916 in a bar!*


 We want our country back.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cocaine burns off the calories from the alcohol, trust me I'm an expert on this s**t


 You bringing enough coke for two yeah ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> You bringing enough coke for two yeah ?


 Yes but 2 is just enough for me :lol:


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yes but 2 is just enough for me :lol:


 Looking forward to see you pulling anything ...

Bet you are full of shit


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Golden_balls said:


> Looking forward to see you pulling anything ...
> 
> Bet you are full of shit


 there are cesspits that are less full im sure :thumb


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

@barsnack fly in for it. Not seen my old pal in ages.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Actually she isn't that weekend [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=aa0e6f9a414bd43f48f1f9ab68f58de8c3301be8b53d851e6201a554727b4636[/IMG]


 Hmmm lucky for me er and every other man in a 35 mile radius lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Golden_balls said:


> Looking forward to see you pulling anything ...
> 
> Bet you are full of shit


 I'll be bringing my mrs mate, I let her do the pulling now, I just sweep up once she's done the leg work. Iv earned my stripes in the field


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Sams said:


> @barsnack fly in for it. Not seen my old pal in ages.


 ive told quite a few people on here im 15stone of pure muscle...don't want to ruin the lies ive built up....Leeds end of July, epic party


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Lucky it dosent matter to 99.9% on here as I'm confident she's content


 GET OFF THE HORSE FFS


----------



## shockmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

Post pictures so I can still get intimidated from up north.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Don't need no horse pal


 nnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh bother mate


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Kristina said:


> I'm game but depends what/where. I'll be the first to put my hands up and say I won't be bothered to do anything that involves drinking/clubbing; I'll pretty much be in prep until end of the year, generally don't drink, basically I'm a boring old granny and as much as it would be cool, I know I'll probably be feeling lazy and not in the mood for a night "out out" on the day and probably won't go - might as well be honest!
> 
> I'd be well up for something more sensible like go karting, paint balling, bubble football or something...


 Would you charge people the privilege of your presence or just sell them tacky sh!te??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kristina said:


> IGotTekkers said:
> 
> 
> > MissMartinez said:
> ...


 white knight describes a guy that would sook the farts out his internet gf's arse


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I asked him and he wouldn't do it so I guess he's not then!


 cool bro


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha no way I didn't think anyone south of Yorkshire had heard of this ruthless stuff lol


 Yep, drinkin in the local park when i was 14....guaranteed that stuff would make an appearance.....sometimes more than once


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

barsnack said:


> ive told quite a few people on here im 15stone of pure muscle...don't want to ruin the lies ive built up....Leeds end of July, epic party


 Thats a good point, considering I have been on this board for 12 years and still look like an aids victim, I think I better start a bostin lloyds cycle.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I asked him and he wouldn't do it so I guess he's not then!


 I would do it.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Actually she isn't that weekend [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=aa0e6f9a414bd43f48f1f9ab68f58de8c3301be8b53d851e6201a554727b4636[/IMG]


 Hmmm lucky for me er and every other man in a 35 mile radius lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Lucky it dosent matter to 99.9% on here as I'm confident she's content


 Ooohhh Bignath n sky666 behind a tree K I S S I N G...LOL I miss being 5 years old!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Ooohhh Bignath n sky666 behind a tree K I S S I N G...LOL I miss being 5 years old!


 Don't be getting things confused...why me??? I don't kiss, hug, pretend to like, smile, smash bang nail or shake hands I'm the one with OCD remember..keep up. No kissing me


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Would be up for organising something in the next month, based in London mind. Most likely be somewhere like madison bar.
> 
> Open to serious suggestions.
> 
> ...


 No i would not want to meet you as u have based it in London u noob HAHAHA


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be getting things confused...why me??? I don't kiss, hug, pretend to like, smile, smash bang nail or shake hands I'm the one with OCD remember..keep up. No kissing me


 Just a wittle tinny weeny won nubby please


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Just a wittle tinny weeny won nubby please


 No...miss m is doing the kissing .. I doubt she be wanting the acid reflux tho urghhhhh


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> As said by a 5 y/o fml


 Lmfao


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No...miss m is doing the kissing .. I doubt she be wanting the acid reflux tho urghhhhh


 I'm getting married anyway....lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I'm getting married anyway....lol


 Poor bitch


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Someone's on fire today lmao


 I'm grizzly bear this week but il be fine by Friday ...lol


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> I'm grizzly bear this week but il be fine by Friday ...lol


 Lonely cow more like it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Golden_balls said:


> Lonely cow more like it


 Ok David


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Poor bitch


 Hahahaha pmsl!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be getting things confused...why me??? I don't kiss, hug, pretend to like, smile, smash bang nail or shake hands I'm the one with OCD remember..keep up. *No kissing me *


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Sky666 n missMartinez caught out on the prowl....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Looks like a laugh I'm in!


 Hello Kitty!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Looks like a laugh I'm in!


 Looks like I hit 2 wines...I'm showing bra!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Sky666 n missMartinez caught out on the prowl....
> 
> View attachment 127074


 @TommyBananas getting a can of monster out of his pocket top right


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be getting things confused...why me??? I don't kiss, hug, pretend to like, smile, smash bang nail or shake hands I'm the one with OCD remember..keep up. No kissing me


 no way have you got a fella


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> no way have you got a fella


 Why, she sounds perfect...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> @TommyBananas getting a can of monster out of his pocket top right


 Dead ****in ringer or what!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> no way have you got a fella


 Course I havnt...IM A DUDE ....weirdo


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Course I havnt...IM A DUDE ....weirdo


 dudes not have fellas ?

showing your age

zzzzz


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> dudes not have fellas ?
> 
> showing your age
> 
> zzzzz


 U might but I'm no shirt lifter


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Dead ****in ringer or what!












He's on the BBC


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> U might but I'm no shirt lifter


 Are you sure?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Are you sure?


 No


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> Why, she sounds perfect...


 Too much fu**ing attitude there

Submissives are much more fun as I do what the f**k I want


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No


 Well then maybe you are a shirt lifter!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I have it on very good authority this is a recent pic of @Skye666 I'd be VERY AFRAID if I were you lot :lol:


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Too much fu**ing attitude there
> 
> Submissives are much more fun as I do what the f**k I want


 Prison must have been tough for you then. :wink:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Greshie said:


> I have it on very good authority this is a recent pic of @Skye666 I'd be VERY AFRAID if I were you lot :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Greshie said:


> I have it on very good authority this is a recent pic of @Skye666 I'd be VERY AFRAID if I were you lot :lol:


 Busted


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Too much fu**ing attitude there
> 
> Submissives are much more fun as I do what the f**k I want


 Coward


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 127084


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> View attachment 127085


 Snap.......but you do it much better than I.......I would do it covertly from behind my li'l martini.....cough.....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Coward


 Bitches gonna bitch

as that's what they are supposed to do :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Snap.......but you do it much better than I.......I would do it covertly from behind my li'l martini.....cough.....


 Lol...however the message gets across flubsy it matters not eh...as long as the message gets across!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Bitches gonna bitch
> 
> as that's what they are supposed to do :whistling:


 And pissy fingers always gonna cook


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> And pissy fingers always gonna cook


 At least I can

If you bite your tongue you will die poisoned 

50 and no friends how sad :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> At least I can
> 
> If you bite your tongue you will die poisoned
> 
> 50 and no friends how sad :thumb


 I bet she is lovely once you get to know her


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> You don't know the meaning of the word! Earlier you said thet your mates were going on about how good their Mrs were in bed and u were like u already knew :nono: Friends like that who needs enemies


 fcuk sake get out Skye's arse


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> What's the female version of a knight?


 your not a white knight your just an arse licker


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> You don't know the meaning of the word! Earlier you said thet your mates were going on about how good their Mrs were in bed and u were like u already knew :nono: Friends like that who needs enemies


 If she wants to get ****ed

I'll f**k her... no my fault lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Ask the nugget an easier question will be googling for his life's worth or another s**t white knight joke will appear


 haha classic

there he is, you need to relax nath


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> I bet she is lovely once you get to know her


 Ain't got time for that :thumb


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Too much fu**ing attitude there
> 
> Submissives are much more fun as I do what the f**k I want


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

A few people have already offered to meet me via pm on here, not sure of their intentions though


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> A few people have already offered to meet me via pm on here, not sure of their intentions though


 you cant meet via PM, you have to meet in person.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


>


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> At least I can
> 
> If you bite your tongue you will die poisoned
> 
> 50 and no friends how sad :thumb


 Look....if u saw me in the gym u would doing all that s**t flexing u boys do trying to make me interested..coz u wouldn't have a clue how old I am ...so when u throw the age thing in it just makes me smile...boy would I love to put it to the test...make u eat ur pissy fingers...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Look....if u saw me in the gym u would doing all that s**t flexing u boys do trying to make me interested..coz u wouldn't have a clue how old I am ...so when u throw the age thing in it just makes me smile...*boy would I love to put it to the test...make u eat ur pissy fingers...*


 very tempted to read the rest of this thread if that comment is anything to go by


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Look....if u saw me in the gym u would doing all that s**t flexing u boys do trying to make me interested..coz u wouldn't have a clue how old I am ...so when u throw the age thing in it just makes me smile...boy would I love to put it to the test...make u eat ur pissy fingers...


 Disillusional already lol

In your wet dreams Grandma


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Look....if u saw me in the gym u would doing all that s**t flexing u boys do trying to make me interested..coz u wouldn't have a clue how old I am ...so when u throw the age thing in it just makes me smile...boy would I love to put it to the test...make u eat ur pissy fingers...


 everyone loves Skye

your a nut job


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Disillusional already lol
> 
> In your wet dreams Grandma


 Where the frig did this air of confidence come from u only just learnt English ok little boy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> everyone loves Skye
> 
> your a nut job


 Says he who also hides behind the screen...whatever


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Says he who also hides behind the screen...whatever


 xx


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Where the frig did this air of confidence come from u only just learnt English ok little boy


 What's the difference between a pussy and a c**t?

A pussy is sweet.. juicy ...warm and a useful thing

The c**t is the thing that owns it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> What's the difference between a pussy and a c**t?
> 
> A pussy is sweet.. juicy ...warm and a useful thing
> 
> The c**t is the thing that owns it


 Time up


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> You don't know the meaning of the word! Earlier you said thet your mates were going on about how good their Mrs were in bed and u were like u already knew :nono: Friends like that who needs enemies


 You should know he's a virgin by now


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> You should know he's a virgin by now


 We're all Virgins here mate.


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

TIDALWAVE said:


> You should know he's a virgin by now


 Does your mum donsnt count??


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> How's tricks going with Ms Dubai? She'd love to meet some of the characters here!


 Broke up :lol: couldn't fit the time in, both of us were just exhausted.

Second date with another lass tomorrow, closer to home - lives in Highbury.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Awwww, I was rooting for ye to prove everyone wrong lol


 She'd go to bed at 7 at night and wake up at 2am to skype me.

Then I'd wake up at 4am, to skype her before she had university the following day.

We were both absolutely shattered. If she were closer could've had a long future.


----------

